# Stinky House Hookers with TB



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I knew I wasn't going to make the seminar. Fact is, it was my first Saturday off in a dogs year and I opted to sleep in and make breakfast for my wife and enjoy my multiple cups of coffee on my front porch, overlooking the river valley.
It was in a word, awesome.

As the morning faded into noon, I made my way to Miamisburg. I had brothers to meet, kindred spirits, those of us cut from the same cloth. Although I chose to miss the sacred words of a sermon drafted by a man of the cloth, a pastor whom speaks the word of a book with whom many of us take as gospel, I dared not miss the gathering of the congregation. The followers, the seekers of the word, the apostles as it were. 
As I descended into the basement of the Great Miami Outfitters store. I first saw SMB surrounded by several whom made the pilgrimage in hopes of bathing in his light. He appeared to be holding court quite well to the half dozen or so hanging on every word he had to say.
I paused to touch his elbow and greet him respectfully as he deserves, it is my opinion that he commands this kind of respect, acknowledgment for his literary prowess and fish catching abilities.
Anything less would have been disrespect on my part.
Looking to my right, I see my friend and mentor, House. Again, in my disrespectful, but very respectful way, I give him an approving nod and receive his exuberant greeting, as always, it's good to see him. He too has a swarm of eager and attentive anglers hanging on his every word. 
I feel at home here with the two dozen or so whom have chosen to hang out and seek out the "rock stars" of the south west forum. (What I consider the best forum of the OGF) Crawdude slides in and as always, I greet with a smile. A genius in the ways of spending a minute (or twenty) more fishing a spot than I. 
Understand that this is my assessment of these men and not necessarily yours but please also understand that I have bathed in the light of their presence on the water, gleaned priceless insight from them and have become better for it by spending time with these gentlemen I now consider friends.

Moving on, I catch the eye of DeltaOscar and others, again, folks I have fished with and have enjoyed the company of. Guys I seek out of respect and utterly open my mind to like a sponge. Although DO is a man of few words, (those that know me, know that sometimes it can be hard to get a words in edgewise and DO handles me quite well) it should be noted that what he does say is invaluable. 
I see the hulking backside of a figure I have come to know well as the one and only Dandrews , the third of trio of the highly respected posse of the one and only OldStinkyGuy clan. 
These three COMMAND the respect they receive, albeit in a very quiet manner, these are SW ROYALTY. If you are not yet aware of this, shame on you. 
Bringing up the rear is the one and only, Trailbreaker.
TB as he has been nicknamed, is an up and coming force. Smart enough to recognize that true knowledge and potential that can be earned by aligning himself with these fishing gurus, he has improved his game by drawing deep from their waters and for this I give him many accolades.
Now I know that many of you have been left out by name. It's just that difficult for one man to make the rounds in time to meet, greet and spend time with but I can assure you, the folks I have mentioned pointed you all out and informed me of whom I was in the same small room with. There's a lot to be said about that alone and I regret not spending more time getting to know you. 

Now, I could continue on with a fictional dialogue about the shenanigans that followed the seminar at Bullwinkles that afternoon but it seems that some whom read this take my exaggerated BS as reality, so I will only say that as I sipped many IPA Sculpins and snarffed down nachos with the likes of Greghal and Flying fish ( and later joined by House and TB) that the after party that followed OSG's seminar was tremendous fun and something that more of you should plan on attending.
I won't lie, I like being in this exclusive crowd, these are genuinely good guys. No matter how I swear that I hate them....especially Greghal. 
Look at it as though it were WWF or the like. It makes for good print.
Although I will say, if freakin Greghal drinks my f$cking beer again, I'm going to throttle him, he truly means well, even if he is a jerk.
So in closing, it was a good time. We even had a mod keeping his eye on us and sweeping in to close and lock heated debates but hey, it's an OGF thing right?
Again, much respect to you all. I look forward to the next gathering.
How do you suppose we can get Garretmeyers and Matulemj to attend?
See you all on the water !

co-angler


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very well written lol


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Wish I could've gone but I had to work


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else noticed but the staff of Bullwinkle's was not very fond of our group by the end of the festivities. The fella dressed like a limo driver looked like he wanted to kick IGBullshark out the chair in the middle of the aisle.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

My wife's grandmother was admitted to the hospital Friday afternoon. She got out Saturday and is fine now, but my mother in law wasn't able to babysit my daughter like we planned (for over a month). Of course, that is much more important than me attending a fishing related event, but I was really disappointed.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Also best title of a post ever!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

It was a wonderful time. I learned a ton from OSG's talk... did you know that bass have SUPERPOWERS! Loved it.

It was great getting to meet a bunch of you as well. Finally put a face with the voice that is House, met TB while checking out some kayaks, talked at length with Crawdude about our upcoming adventure of the year, met Danandrews in passing and congratulated him on his giant Striper last year, shook hands and heard Sconner's story of his giant 20 inch Smallie from last year, talked a bit with IGN and Baitwaster and just overall had a really great time.

I was hoping to meet Garret and yourself Co-Angler. I did notice you talking with some folks but didn't want to butt in as the saying goes!

I've learned so much from all of you guys and I was thankful to be a part of it.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great writeup co-angler! You&#8217;re undisputably the best writer and story teller on this site.

What an awesome experience being in a room full of obsessed fisherman right before the spring fishing season starts! The energy level and anticipation was contagious to say the least! I regret not being able to talk to everyone though. Hopefully more of our wakes will cross wading in the water. Like I&#8217;ve said before, the people you meet through OGF is the sites greatest asset. If you think about it, there really aren&#8217;t that many like minded fishing crazies around, especially river rats. It&#8217;s good to know when one is in good company.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Good company indeed!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

CA, my brotha. . . The name of this thread is AWESOME. Your play on words is masterful! :thumbup:

I truly enjoyed OSG's Bassology lecture. I didn't know bass had such powerful super powers but it was awful good of Steve to just hand out kryptonite grenades for everyone! 

Wish I had more time to meet more OGF'ers. I'm in agreement with CA, the SW forum has some great members. . . but for those I did meet it was a pleasure. Besides House, who went Hollywood on everyone getting famous , TB was the only one that required no introduction. Nice to meet ya TB, hope you catch a hoard of fish this year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BaitWaster said:


> Also best title of a post ever!


Beat me to it! When I read it I thought, "What on earth could this possibly be about?! And will it pass the TOS?"


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

BaitWaster said:


> The fella dressed like a limo driver looked like he wanted to kick IGBullshark out the chair in the middle of the aisle.




:'-( And to think I left a great tip! I shouldn't be surprised though, that guys beard/mustache made him look like a cartoon devil.

It was awesome meeting everyone! I haven't had that much fun in a LONG time! I hope its not too long before we can all get together like that again.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

It WAS a good time; I met quite a few OGFrs that I hadnt met before. 



BaitWaster said:


> I don't know if anyone else noticed but the staff of Bullwinkle's was not very fond of our group by the end of the festivities.


I picked up on that too, I also felt like there was some confusion as to who was supposed to wait on us. 



BaitWaster said:


> The fella dressed like a limo driver looked like he wanted to kick IGBullshark out the chair in the middle of the aisle.


He probably remembered us from last time (LOL) He knew better that to mess around with the likes of us!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> CA, my brotha. . . The name of this thread is AWESOME. Your play on words is masterful! :thumbup:
> 
> I truly enjoyed OSG's Bassology lecture. I didn't know bass had such powerful super powers but it was awful good of Steve to just hand out kryptonite grenades for everyone!
> 
> Wish I had more time to meet more OGF'ers. I'm in agreement with CA, the SW forum has some great members. . . but for those I did meet it was a pleasure. Besides House, who went Hollywood on everyone getting famous , TB was the only one that required no introduction. Nice to meet ya TB, hope you catch a hoard of fish this year.


great meeting you as well


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

house didn't know which way to go i said use the GPS on his phone we found bullwinkle


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Great write up co-angler, you truly have a talent. I always have a great time at these get togethers, except when I get blind sided by you for accidently sipping you beer. I accidently sipped the beer of the owner of great miami outfitters. This time it wasn't my fault, the waitress gave me his beer, which was an ale and I ordered a bud light. I told him that it taste good, and that I didn't have any diseases. Then I had to listen to co-angler give me a bunch of grief about it, that almost turned into one of those scuffles we've had in the past. I to enjoyed meeting many of you OGF's. I haven't met any that I didn't like. 
Hey Garrett, everyone was asking about you, maybe we can do it next time.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> He probably remembered us from last time (LOL) He knew better that to mess around with the likes of us!!


It's nice to know that you guys (probably) would have had my back.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

It was nice to meet you guys. Nice story as always.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Great write up,had a good time!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> house didn't know which way to go i said use the GPS on his phone we found bullwinkle


 Haha, everyone in the car was concerned when we stopped you guys at the street. But once I saw you were with House I knew he was in good hands. Though I hope you held his hand to get him across the street safely, the poor kid really is lost completely without his side imaging sonar. The world is a dangerous place outside the comfort of a Coosa!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> great meeting you as well


Dude, whats up with you leaving half a guinness?! Shameful.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> house didn't know which way to go i said use the GPS on his phone we found bullwinkle


I forgot all about that! When Trailbreaker and I left GMO, some homeless guy was snooping around my truck and TB said I was paranoid for asking the guy why he was standing so close to my driver-side door. We lost sight of everyone else, so we ended up getting lost trying to find Bullwinkles. I really thought I was going to die on the streets of downtown Miamisburg with only Trailbreaker there to look after me. 

OSG gave a great talk on Smallmouths. My favorite of his quotes was when he described a smallmouth's aggression towards brighter lures when they are actively feeding to a guy seeing a hot girl at a gas station. 

It was nice putting faces to many of the OGF names. I had a lot of fun meeting everyone.

-House



IGbullshark said:


> Dude, whats up with you leaving half a guinness?! Shameful.


-In his defense, I did tell TB that it tasted like MGD


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> OSG gave a great talk on Smallmouths. My favorite of his quotes was when he described a smallmouth's aggression towards brighter lures when they are actively feeding to a guy seeing a hot girl at a gas station.
> 
> 
> -House



House, there's no need to lie. We all know that you raise your nose at the rest of us smallmouth fishermen. I believe i heard you yell "if it aint got a stripe, it aint right"!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> ''I really thought I was going to die on the streets of downtown Miamisburg with only Trailbreaker there to look after me.''


Man you could have been on the news twice in one week!


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I almost forgot, great seminar Steve, I have been fishing for over 45 yrs. and I wish I would of known some of these things Steve talks about way back when. I have learned so much from all you OGF'ers thanks to everyone. 
Garrett glad to here your mother in laws mom is ok.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, It was a good time as usual. Lots of good info and some great fish stories and laughs. It's always fun meeting up with the guys I already know and then meeting new ones. 

Special thanks to OSG, not just for this seminar / get together; but all of them over the past several years. I wouldn't know / have met hardly anyone on here without them. Congrats on another Stinky Productions success.

Co-angler you're all right, I don't care what Greghal says about you. (And I'm just happy to tag a long with those guys, btw.)

Too bad House couldn't convince his buddy to come.



BaitWaster said:


> I don't know if anyone else noticed but the staff of Bullwinkle's was not very fond of our group by the end of the festivities. The fella dressed like a limo driver looked like he wanted to kick IGBullshark out the chair in the middle of the aisle.





IGbullshark said:


> I shouldn't be surprised though, that guys beard/mustache made him look like a cartoon devil.


Lol, yep I noticed that also. Those are both very good descriptions. He reminded me of this guy from the old video series, Faces of Death.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Man. Wish I could've gone. Hopefully us younger guys can keep the tradition going way down the road.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Man you could have been on the news twice in one week!


Mardis Gras, 2003
can't talk about it...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> I forgot all about that! When Trailbreaker and I left GMO, some homeless guy was snooping around my truck and TB said I was paranoid for asking the guy why he was standing so close to my driver-side door. We lost sight of everyone else, so we ended up getting lost trying to find Bullwinkles. I really thought I was going to die on the streets of downtown Miamisburg with only Trailbreaker there to look after me.
> 
> OSG gave a great talk on Smallmouths. My favorite of his quotes was when he described a smallmouth's aggression towards brighter lures when they are actively feeding to a guy seeing a hot girl at a gas station.
> 
> ...





he's right we hung around for a bit around the corner a second guy showed up they both walked off


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Mardis Gras, 2003
> can't talk about it...


When are you going to give a seminar House?

I forgot my first OGF get together was your doing.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> When are you going to give a seminar House?
> 
> I forgot my first OGF get together was your doing.


That one was at a seminar at Bass Pro wasn't it?
The one where we all learned that water flows downhill (lol)

Not long after that OSG started doing seminars.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> When are you going to give a seminar House?
> 
> I forgot my first OGF get together was your doing.


I'll be doing a "winter kayak fishing" talk later in the year for sure. I was also thinking about a few other ideas before that: kayak mods, reading fish-finders, white bass tips, targeting big fish, etc. I think any one of those subjects could go on for hours, but they'd all be fun to talk about.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I'll be doing a "winter kayak fishing" talk later in the year for sure. I was also thinking about a few other ideas before that: kayak mods, reading fish-finders, white bass tips, targeting big fish, etc. I think any one of those subjects could go on for hours, but they'd all be fun to talk about.


What about successfully fishing the Hamilton Dam? I think a lot of good info could be derived from a seminar like that


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I'll be doing a "winter kayak fishing" talk later in the year for sure. I was also thinking about a few other ideas before that: kayak mods, reading fish-finders, white bass tips, targeting big fish, etc. I think any one of those subjects could go on for hours, but they'd all be fun to talk about.


i like the reading fish finders idea. plenty of people have them (including me)and really dont get the best usage out of them. not knowing what they are seeing or how to properly target the fish you do see.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Those all sound good House, make sure you give us plenty of notice.



Dandrews said:


> That one was at a seminar at Bass Pro wasn't it?


Yes it was.



Dandrews said:


> The one where we all learned that water flows downhill (lol)


 Ohh, don't act like you already knew that.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> I'll be doing a "winter kayak fishing" talk later in the year for sure. I was also thinking about a few other ideas before that: kayak mods, reading fish-finders, white bass tips, targeting big fish, etc. I think any one of those subjects could go on for hours, but they'd all be fun to talk about.



I'd definitely like to come to the winter kayak fishing speech. I like having the winter water to myself and people acting like I'm a crazy person though....... Maybe we should talk about changing your speech!!


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

sounds like some great ideas HOUSE. i know with some of us new to winter fishing and fish finders it could be a bit discouraging on how to properly set it up, read it, and use it as an efficient tool. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Great seminar by Steve as expected, great crowd too. Nice to meet/talk with IG and Crawdude and others. Hope you all have a great year fishing.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to chime in so late, guys, but I really had a great time finally meeting you guys on Saturday. Great write up about the festivities, coangler. It really was awesome to see the camaraderie among fellow fishermen and get to be a part of it. I was a little late to the seminar, but I could tell OSG really knew what he was talking about. What really made it great was that he was speaking as one of us, simply trying to make us better fishermen. No ulterior motive. I enjoyed talking to him at Bullwinkles. He was as knowledgeable about the questions I had as I knew he would be. Gotta mention also the great time I had there with IGbullshark and BaitWaster (Sorry BaitWaster and justfishing! Put the wrong name there. BW I met at the seminar, justfishing I shared a table with. My bad). Fantastic guys who I hope to fish with in the near future. Also got to meet Crawdude, Roscoe, a few others, and, most importantly, TB! TB was just as I had imagined, and so easy to talk to. He was the first SW royalty I spoke to, pointing out so many of you other famous guys for me. I never got to speak with House or SMBHooker because they were constantly surrounded by an entourage. By the way, I did end up with a free beer courtesy of someone at House's table. The waitress just came from you guys to our table asking if anyone would like the extra tallboy she had. Thanks, guys. The other guy there who I'm sorry I missed was ML1187. Somebody told me you weren't there ML, so I quit looking for you after the seminar. Too bad, I had brought you a genuine "Backup" crankbait! I wanted to give it to you and live vicariously through your fishing reports about how many smallies you caught on it. Oh well, maybe we can get together later, as I am thinking about getting a yak. Thank you to all you guys for being so genuine and making a lonely old fisherman feel like he was among friends.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

bbsoup said:


> Sorry to chime in so late, guys, but I really had a great time finally meeting you guys on Saturday. Great write up about the festivities, coangler. It really was awesome to see the camaraderie among fellow fishermen and get to be a part of it. I was a little late to the seminar, but I could tell OSG really knew what he was talking about. What really made it great was that he was speaking as one of us, simply trying to make us better fishermen. No ulterior motive. I enjoyed talking to him at Bullwinkles. He was as knowledgeable about the questions I had as I knew he would be. Gotta mention also the great time I had there with IGbullshark and BaitWaster. Fantastic guys who I hope to fish with in the near future. Also got to meet Crawdude, Roscoe, a few others, and, most importantly, TB! TB was just as I had imagined, and so easy to talk to. He was the first SW royalty I spoke to, pointing out so many of you other famous guys for me. I never got to speak with House or SMBHooker because they were constantly surrounded by an entourage. By the way, I did end up with a free beer courtesy of someone at House's table. The waitress just came from you guys to our table asking if anyone would like the extra tallboy she had. Thanks, guys. The other guy there who I'm sorry I missed was ML1187. Somebody told me you weren't there ML, so I quit looking for you after the seminar. Too bad, I had brought you a genuine "Backup" crankbait! I wanted to give it to you and live vicariously through your fishing reports about how many smallies you caught on it. Oh well, maybe we can get together later, as I am thinking about getting a yak. Thank you to all you guys for being so genuine and making a lonely old fisherman feel like he was among friends.



My man Soup!!! So sorry I missed you! I was in fact there with SMB and Flannel. Had my little son Noah with me and sat in the back row. He was the only kid there so he was hard to miss but he wanted to come along and I was happy to oblige even if he did play Minecraft the whole time &#128545;

And absolutely man I'll trade you a backup for a yak trip anytime ! I've got an extra yak now so if you want to go before you get yours just holler at me !


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

bbsoup said:


> Sorry to chime in so late, guys, but I really had a great time finally meeting you guys on Saturday. Great write up about the festivities, coangler. It really was awesome to see the camaraderie among fellow fishermen and get to be a part of it. I was a little late to the seminar, but I could tell OSG really knew what he was talking about. What really made it great was that he was speaking as one of us, simply trying to make us better fishermen. No ulterior motive. I enjoyed talking to him at Bullwinkles. He was as knowledgeable about the questions I had as I knew he would be. Gotta mention also the great time I had there with IGbullshark and BaitWaster. Fantastic guys who I hope to fish with in the near future. Also got to meet Crawdude, Roscoe, a few others, and, most importantly, TB! TB was just as I had imagined, and so easy to talk to. He was the first SW royalty I spoke to, pointing out so many of you other famous guys for me. I never got to speak with House or SMBHooker because they were constantly surrounded by an entourage. By the way, I did end up with a free beer courtesy of someone at House's table. The waitress just came from you guys to our table asking if anyone would like the extra tallboy she had. Thanks, guys. The other guy there who I'm sorry I missed was ML1187. Somebody told me you weren't there ML, so I quit looking for you after the seminar. Too bad, I had brought you a genuine "Backup" crankbait! I wanted to give it to you and live vicariously through your fishing reports about how many smallies you caught on it. Oh well, maybe we can get together later, as I am thinking about getting a yak. Thank you to all you guys for being so genuine and making a lonely old fisherman feel like he was among friends.



it was great meeting you BB


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

bbsoup said:


> By the way, I did end up with a free beer courtesy of someone at House's table. The waitress just came from you guys to our table asking if anyone would like the extra tallboy she had. Thanks, guys.


Oh dear... You didn't drive after drinking that beer, did you? That was intended for Dandrews! We were going to try and get him to go fishing and that's the only way we can get him to go in a canoe.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Oh dear... You didn't drive after drinking that beer, did you? That was intended for Dandrews! We were going to try and get him to go fishing and that's the only way we can get him to go in a canoe.


Its that kinda thinkin thatll get you far in life!!
Ive fished & canoed for beerand Ill do it again!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that thinking.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

bbsoup said:


> Gotta mention also the great time I had there with IGbullshark and BaitWaster. Fantastic guys who I hope to fish with in the near future.



Hey man, it was super nice to see you too! I cant wait till we all head out for some fishing this year! Like I said, I have an extra kayak if one of you guys needs it! Now we need to figure out where our first outing will be at


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't posted sooner and thanked everyone for coming. Hopefully I wasn't too boring. I've been either been busy getting ready for or away on a fishing trip to the mountains. It ended up being quite the adventure and I posted a report in the out of state threads if your interested. Again I had a blast and thanks everyone for coming.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I'm sorry I haven't posted sooner and thanked everyone for coming. Hopefully I wasn't too boring. I've been either been busy getting ready for or away on a fishing trip to the mountains. It ended up being quite the adventure and I posted a report in the out of state threads if your interested. Again I had a blast and thanks everyone for coming.


When you first posted this I went right to your blog, but it wasn't working. I just checked it out. Amazing photos! You tie more Royal Wulffs than I have ever seen in one place! Everyone should make a point to check out your blog.


----------

